# Does anyone know this car?



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

It's an '04 Allroad 2.7T, for sale at a local dealer to me, and I'm interested. I want to get an idea for what kind of mods it has, and what has been done maintenance wise. As far as I can tell, it was modified by a company in CA called 2Bennett, and has one of there 6 piston BBK kits, rear 2 piece rotor upgrade, Air suspension delete with coilovers, APR cat back, and APR chip. It may have the K04 turbos, and APR downpipes, which is one of the things I'm trying to verify. I drove it today, and it pulls like a raped ape. It also rides very nice, well balanced, and the brakes stop like the hand of God reached out and grabbed the car. As you can tell, I really like it, but want to take a step back, and look at it from a conservative standpoint as well.​


----------



## Audi4.2S (Apr 13, 2011)

whats the price? it prolly has coils and other suspension upgrades like sways aswell. Looks like a nice car!


----------

